# SSH monitor on remote desktops

## coolone

Is there a tool or command could just display remote machine's desktop? 

I mean could view the remote machine's X-window? like monitoring .

thanks a lot

----------

## desultory

Do you mean something other than the -X or -Y options to ssh?

```
     -X      Enables X11 forwarding.  This can also be specified on a per-host basis in a configuration file.

             X11 forwarding should be enabled with caution.  Users with the ability to bypass file permissions on the remote host (for the user's X authorization database)

             can access the local X11 display through the forwarded connection.  An attacker may then be able to perform activities such as keystroke monitoring.

             For this reason, X11 forwarding is subjected to X11 SECURITY extension restrictions by default.  Please refer to the ssh -Y option and the ForwardX11Trusted

             directive in ssh_config(5) for more information.

     -x      Disables X11 forwarding.

     -Y      Enables trusted X11 forwarding.  Trusted X11 forwardings are not subjected to the X11 SECURITY extension controls.
```

----------

## coolone

thanks for your reply

no, sorry I didnt mean to run the X applicants

like, I can monitor the remote computer once it logs in X-environment. seems I will have a window to view the remote computer's all actions?

for example, if remote computer is using fluxbox or gnome, in my window, i can exactly watch the remote computer's fluxbox/gnome

----------

## krinn

emerge -s vnc

----------

## coolone

many thanks  :Smile: 

----------

